# Auto Mil Watch With Tritum Vial Hands?



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Anyone know if such a thing exists?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers! I think Ive found the one I need now - the WCT M-16.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just done a search a thats a lovely looking watch Jon


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Phil, yes but sadly its in America...


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Luminox and Ball have some automatic models.


----------

